# Reds collection(well half anyway)



## Geekette (Aug 31, 2009)

At college now (have to conserve space) Sensitive lips so satins and mattes only for me!

http://img395.imageshack.us/i/p8310011.jpg

Imageshack - p8310012
Besame Red, Cherry Red (Besame), Red Hot Red (Besame)

Imageshack - p8310013
Russian Red (MAC), Mac Red (MAC), Ruby Woo (MAC)

Imageshack - p8310014
Port Red (MAC), Kanga Rouge (MAC), Red She Said (MAC)

http://img232.imageshack.us/i/p8310015.jpg
YSL 17, MAX Factor 40, MAX Factor 44

http://img75.imageshack.us/i/p8310016.jpg
Retro Red (NYC), Certainly Red(Revlon), Love that Red (Revlon) 
At the back: Revolution(Urban Decay) .. can't stand that bugger up properly.

Pictures didn't want to post properly, sorry


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorgeous reds!


----------

